

If programming languages were cars... - vuknje
http://www.cs.caltech.edu/~mvanier/hacking/rants/cars.html

======
gibsonf1
I can't help but love this one: _"Lisp looks like a car, but with enough
tweaking you can turn it into a pretty effective airplane or submarine."_ :)

------
geebee
Ruby guesses where you want to go and drives you there. It's right about 85%
of the time, and when it's wrong, the drive is still quite pleasant.

------
henning
This is the most accurate language comparison I've seen on the Internet.

